# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Hỏi kinh nghiệm về Triển Lãm MTA sắp tới tại Hà Nội

## QuocLuong

Em xin chào các bác, 

Do em cũng chạy máy cơ lâu rồi, giờ mới chập chững tìm hiểu dòng CNC gần đây, không biết các bác có biết về cái triển lãm nào về máy tiện CNC nhiều ko ạ, em nghe nói ngoài Hà Nội sắp có cái triển lãm MTA, ko biết có bác nào biết về cái triển làm này ko thì cho em xin tí kinh nghiệm với ạ.

Em cám ơn!

----------


## trantamnd89

Triển lãm MTA Hanoi 2019 - Triển lãm về Máy công cụ, Cơ khí chính xác và Gia công kim loại
Thời gian:16-18/10/2019
Địa điểm: Trung tâm Triển lãm Quốc tế (I.C.E), 91 Trần Hưng Đạo, Hà Nội. 
Triển lãm này và triển lãm tháng 7 tổ chức ở HCM là hai triển lãm lớn trong năm về máy công cụ, cơ khí chính xác và gia công kim loại

----------

QuocLuong

----------


## QuocLuong

Triển lãm MTA Hanoi 2019 - Triển lãm về Máy công cụ, Cơ khí chính xác và Gia công kim loại
Thời gian:16-18/10/2019
Địa điểm: Trung tâm Triển lãm Quốc tế (I.C.E), 91 Trần Hưng Đạo, Hà Nội. 

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/17...#ixzz5yQc8aBGs
Có anh trả lời trong cmt dưới rồi nè bạn, nhưng mình cũng ko biết là có được tham gia ko, theo kinh nghiệm thì chắc cứ vào đăng ký thì vào đc thôi, còn trong đó có gì thì chưa biết

----------


## trantamnd89

> Triển lãm MTA Hanoi 2019 - Triển lãm về Máy công cụ, Cơ khí chính xác và Gia công kim loại
> Thời gian:16-18/10/2019
> Địa điểm: Trung tâm Triển lãm Quốc tế (I.C.E), 91 Trần Hưng Đạo, Hà Nội. 
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/17...#ixzz5yQc8aBGs
> Có anh trả lời trong cmt dưới rồi nè bạn, nhưng mình cũng ko biết là có được tham gia ko, theo kinh nghiệm thì chắc cứ vào đăng ký thì vào đc thôi, còn trong đó có gì thì chưa biết


Nếu không có gian hàng trong triển lãm, cũng có thể tự do đến đăng ký và tham quan nha bạn
Tại đây có tất cả các thiết bị về bên cơ khí chính xác, máy tiện, máy phay, khoan, máy công cụ, thiết bị đo, đồ gá.... rất nhiều bạn ạ.
Hãy đến cùng cảm nhận sự tiến bộ về công nghệ

----------

